# Coastgraphicsupply.com - BEWARE



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just want to post my recent experience with this company.

I am just starting to do sublimation and ordered a few items to test from this company.

I ordered mugs, cactus wrap, and Poly Trans. (Poly Trans is a spray that you use to spray on the fabric which allows you to sublimate on 100% cotton.)

First the shipping took entirely too long. They are in California and I am in Georgia and they could have walked here quicker than I received the package. I had to email them to ask what the shipping status was and they told me if you don't get it in 10 days let us no. WTF?

The package finally arrived and as soon as I opened the package I new there was a problem. Everything was soaking wet. I picked up the box and sat it in the kitchen sink and that is when I noticed that one side of the box was completely soaked form the Poly Trans. I immediately took pictures and emailed them to the company to show that the product spilled during shipping. 
Three emails to two different email addresses and no reply. Today I pick up the phone and call them and guess what they told me I have to do.



> "Call UPS and file a claim Yourself as the package left our shop in tact so it is nothing we can do."


Okay now since when do the customer have to file a claim, that is the shippers responsibility! If I would have called UPS they would have told me that the shipper needs to file the claim. They were insisting that I do it as all they no is that the package left there office in tact. 

They then told me I would have to *BUY* another bottle and wait for UPS to refund them the money, then they would give it to me because they would loose out on having to ship the product twice.

I told this twit that I paid for the initial shipping and did not receive the product so if anyone is loosing out it is me. What did they loose out on?

I told her that I do not think it was UPS fault because the nozzle was not screwed closed and that is how the product leaked out. I kept telling her to look at the photos but she just kept giving me excuses. 

I think the UPS driver new the package was jacked up too because he handed it to me with the wet side facing him and I no he saw it. The box was so wet he had to see it.

Bottom Line, I am without a product and I think I will never get it nor my money. It was maybe less than an ounce of the Poly Trans left in the bottle which should have had 16 ounces and when I sprayed what little was left on the cotton t-shirt, it made the shirt very hard in that area and the image looked faded.

I am including photos and you give me your opinion of it.

Katrina


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

That's not cool... You would think that customer service would be very important in this slow economic environment?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes Catbox, you would think that, but unfortunately, MANY vendors really don't care, including many on this site. I just take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I think this one simple post will have more effect then anything else you do. I had never heard of that company and when visiting the site I surely got no warm and fuzzies. People should take notice on not just who advertising on this site but more important who participates in the forums. You will always see Johnsoh Plastics, Conde, US Sublimation, etc. offering input and suggestions to users. These are the people going the extra mile.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I think this one simple post will have more effect then anything else you do. I had never heard of that company and when visiting the site I surely got no warm and fuzzies. People should take notice on not just who advertising on this site but more important who participates in the forums. You will always see Johnsoh Plastics, Conde, US Sublimation, etc. offering input and suggestions to users. These are the people going the extra mile.


And some of those don't...


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

If you paid by credit card, call your company and challenge the charge! ! This is one reason I ALWAYS pay by credit card. Some vendors are real jerks and this is the only recourse you might have. 

Definitely call UPS and file a complaint and let them take care of it.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

irish said:


> If you paid by credit card, call your company and challenge the charge! ! This is one reason I ALWAYS pay by credit card. Some vendors are real jerks and this is the only recourse you might have.
> 
> Definitely call UPS and file a complaint and let them take care of it.


UPS told me the shipper has to file the claim. (I new that when I called but I thought it was worth a try)
I got a call from Coast Graphics on yesterday basically telling me the same thing they told me on the phone earlier and that is that they filed the claim with UPS and that UPS is going to come by my home to look at the package. (I will believe that when I see it)
I already took the necessary steps to have the charges reversed but it is a shame how some folks run a business.

Katrina


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow what a shame. First of, I do agree that the "SHIPPER" is "ALWAYS" the one that must file a claim when such problems happened. Now with UPS driver, (at least with my UPS driver), when such problem occur, he would normally mark it on their system that the package delivered was damaged, and as soon as I open it, I would surely do as you did, taking pictures as an evidence then I would call the vendor for what had happened and any packaging will be saved for at least 14 days in case UPS do come by to check it out, and yes they did one time with me, when a damaged equipment was file against them (UPS), but packaging shouldn't be kept when hazard is involve such as chemicals, those has to go and vendors must be notified. Just notifying your vendor immediately on what had happened is enough for them to resolve the issue. Hope everything work out fine with you and the vendor. Goodluck.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Katrina,

What I think is that some employee is trying to cover him/her tracks,
ask for Jim Cagnina he is the owner of the company and tell him your problem I'm sure he will make it right for you. Good luck.

Ruben


----------



## E-Dawg (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, that really sux that happened. Their attitude is atrocious and they have no cust service whatsoever.

Their web site doesn't look very professional and I would never order from that company. Thank you for the heads-up!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

tshirtsrus said:


> Katrina,
> 
> What I think is that some employee is trying to cover him/her tracks,
> ask for Jim Cagnina he is the owner of the company and tell him your problem I'm sure he will make it right for you. Good luck.
> ...


I can tell from the conversation that they did not want to take responsibility for it. When I was on the phone they told me I would need to talk to Ester. I emailed Ester 4 times at two different emails and left my phone number and she has not even responded. They even said they would have her call me when she returned from lunch. Boy she must be hungry because that was four days ago.

UPS is not going to pay for that package. Look at the photos the boxed is soiled from the product leaking. The box was not ripped, torn, or damaged in anyway. 
They first said that it couldn't have leaked because it was in a plastic bag and it was wrapped in plastic. There is a photo of the liquid in the bottom of the bag with the plastic still wrapped around the bottle. Look at the picture of the front of the bottle...you can't even read what was on there. That bottle had been leaking since they put it in the package. 
If UPS does ask to see it i have the photos and I am sure going to tell them that the nozzle on the bottle was in the open position because it was and i took a photo of that as well.
They have lost a customer because I will never do business with them again. The right thing to do would have been to ship out another bottle not ask me to pay for another one.

Katrina


----------



## Custom411 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats crazy, Id be so mad. Thanks for the heads up. I definitaly wont be ordering through them!


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

i'm very surprised to hear about your experience with that company. i've done business with them for years now and have always been very satisfied with their service. if ever there was an issue they would work with me to resolve it. i used to buy all my hanes sublimation tshirts from them (before they were discontinued). now i get my vapors from them. since they are here in cali i always get my orders the very next morning.

i would do what Ruben suggested and try contacting the owner. im sure he would love to hear about your experience and do whatever he can to resolve it. i will agree with you on one point however..their website does need a complete makeover.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*UPDATE!!*

I get a message from someone today saying that they researched the package and that the bottle shipped came from the showroom floor not the warehouse so they are sending me out another bottle.
I don't see what difference it makes where it came from they still should have taken responsibility for it and shipped out another bottle when I called them to inform them of the the problem instead of telling me I would have to buy another bottle.

Anywho....The person that left the message said they were sending another bottle today so we will see how it goes. The apologized profusely and kept saying how they did not want to loose my business as they try to put their customers first...I just deleted the rest of the message becuase you only get one chance to make a first impression.

Katrina


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

All businesses screw up from time to time Katrina. It is how a business resolves those errors that differentiates a professional operation, from the bumbling amateurs. 

Good customer service costs a business little to implement, but is absolutely essential to build up a good long term relationship with your customer base. The suppliers that have messed me around in the past no longer have my trade; those that have gone out their way to help, will continue to have my trade for many years to come.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

CUSTOM UK said:


> All businesses screw up from time to time Katrina. It is how a business resolves those errors that differentiates a professional operation, from the bumbling amateurs.


You are absolutely correct and I agree with 200%. I did not mind that the bottle did not survive shipping, I got pissed at the way it was handled. I no that things happen but stepping up and resolving the issue would have been the correct thing to do in my opinion. 

I am a business owner as well and I just did exactly that.
A customer ordered 100 gross of rhinestones but the Postal Carrier stated when she picked up the box the stones fell out on the floor of her delivery truck. I immediately sent out another 100 gross without hesitation and packaged it myself to ensure a safe arrival. The customer ordered more the following week. I don't think that would have happened if I would have had the attitude of the company mentioned above.

*UPDATE!*

The replacement bottle arrived on Friday.

Katrina


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you didn't contact the owner like some suggested thats a bad on you too. Maybe the owner guy has no clue that this happened. Maybe you got the new person or some person pissed about not getting a raise or on the way out the door and could careless if you came back. 

It sucks when we don't get what we ordered or the order is fubared and it seems like the company won't take care of it. But remember just like your company if you as the main person doesn't know about a problem or issue then you can't fix the problem or resolve it or put in the measures that make sure it doesn't happen again.

Ever wonder why 9 people will say "I've never had a problem with company xyz" but one will. Sometimes I believe its not the company but the person who we deal with. 

If you want the companies to go the whole 9 yards 
I believe we need to let the top people know so that they know theres a problem. Complaining here does nothing unless it gets back to them and then it gets resolved cuz the top people find out about it.

I had some issues with computer hardware when I owned my computer store. Couldn't get the sales or tech people to handle the problem. So after a six pack I wrote a letter to the company and addressed it to the big guy. About two weeks after I mailed it I got a call from them (tho not him) and I got refunded for bad parts and a couple thrown in for free.
Go to the top and if that does nothing then bash away loudly and often.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If you didn't contact the owner like some suggested thats a bad on you too.


I don't agree with the idea of finding the owner.

I _definitely_ agree with you that you should do your best to resolve it with *the company* first and foremost (posting here should always be a last resort), but I don't think it should be any customer's responsibility to try to get past various "gatekeepers" to try to track down the specific *owner* of any business. 

I think Katrina did her due diligence as she explained her first post:



veedub3 said:


> I immediately took pictures and emailed them to the company to show that the product spilled during shipping.
> Three emails to two different email addresses and no reply. Today I pick up the phone and call them and guess what they told me I have to do


To me that sounds like she went through the proper channels, but the company dropped the ball in handling the issue.

Like Custom UK said, all companies mess up and I think most reasonable customers and especially us business owners are aware of that. It's how they deal with those issues that sticks in most customers minds.

It's true that some customer service agents are better than others, but at the same time, they are representing the company (and the owner/ceo) every time they come into contact with a customer. 

Going to the manager or head person sometimes helps, but I think the responsibility shouldn't be on the customer to go up the chain of command when something goes wrong. Ideally, the service reps should be trained so that they are able to handle those type issues.

In this specific case, it sounds like this isn't the norm for Coast Graphic Supply, and luckily, they are working to make it right now. Sometimes it takes a little while to get it right.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> If you didn't contact the owner like some suggested thats a bad on you too. Maybe the owner guy has no clue that this happened. Maybe you got the new person or some person pissed about not getting a raise or on the way out the door and could careless if you came back.
> 
> It sucks when we don't get what we ordered or the order is fubared and it seems like the company won't take care of it. But remember just like your company if you as the main person doesn't know about a problem or issue then you can't fix the problem or resolve it or put in the measures that make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> ...


It is obvious that you did not read any of my posts and if you did you did not read them in it's entirety. I stated in the post right above yours a week before you posted your comment that the replacement bottle had arrived. If I had not been speaking with the company trying to resolve the issue do you think another bottle would have magically arrived at my door? 
It is not as easy as you may think to reach the owner and to be honest I shouldn't have to when there are people in place to handle these issues. But for the record I did speak with three managers. The shipping dept manager, the manager of the sublimation dept, and another manager that was eventually able to resolve the issue. Was that not enough??? It's not like I kept quite and only spoke of my frustrations on this board. I had been speaking with them for days and it was clear that they were not going to replace the item and that is when I posted here.
The final word from them was that after UPS did an investigation they would contact me. 
The phone call I got stating that they put a replacement bottle in the mail was a total surprise to me because at our last conversation they were not shipping another bottle until after UPS did their investigation.
Maybe someone with a higher authority instructed them to send another bottle, I don't no but I was not expecting that to happen based on our conversations.

The bottle arrived, I picked up the phone called and thanked them for sending it out and to let them no that it arrived safely. They said they appreciate my patience and we said our goodbyes. And as far as I am concerned this drama is over.


Katrina


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a feeling that the owner or one of the managers read your posts here, and after seeing they were getting bashed, hoped to get back on your good side and save face. If so, they could see their reputation going in the toilet and losing out on potential business.


----------

